# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Stoppen met pil, nog beschermd?

## Carolily

Heey, ik ga tijdelijk stoppen met de pil omdat een operatie aan komt, nu vroeg ik me af: wat als ik stop na mijn tweede week, maari n die twee weken nog seks had, ben ik in die periode dan nog beschermt? Ik hoop dat het een niet te onduidelijke vraag is, weet dat het vreemd overkomt!

Alvast bedankt!

----------


## Oki07

Moet je stoppen met de pil? Als je na twee weken stopt, maar in die weken nog wel sex hebt gehad, ben je niet voldoende beschermd en zul je dus al in de weken ervoor extra maatregelen moeten nemen. Als je niet hoeft te stoppen, zou ik doorslikken.

----------


## Carolily

Ja toch wel, had gelezen dat je best stopt met de pil als je een operatie zal ondergaan omdat ik zeker 4 dagen zal plat liggen en omdat dat bloedklonters zal veroorzaken?
Dus dan kan ik beter nietmeer aan die twee weekjes beginnen :Frown:

----------


## sietske763

ik denk dat je deze vraag; doorslikken/tijdelijk stoppen beter bij het pre operatief onderzoek kan vragen, daar heb je een gesprek met de narcotiseur, hij moet sowieso alle medicijnen weten die je slikt.

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Carolily,

Ik zou hier ook even mee overleggen met degene die de operatie en alles daaromheen behandeld. Verder kan ik je wel meegeven dat als je stopt met de pil je níet meer beschermd bent. Ga je dus wel stoppen met de pil en ben je van plan tussendoor nog seks te hebben, gebruik dan zeker condooms, en doe hier erg voorzichtig mee! 

Sterkte met de operatie!

----------

